# Intel graphics works for root, not for user



## wlohman (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a laptop with a 'Mobile 965 Express Integrated Graphics Controller'. I'm a long time Slackware user, but rather new to FreeBSD.


It took me some fiddling to get it to work properly. I did 

```
Xorg -configure && \
   mv ~/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.cong
```

When that didn't work, I followed directions from this forum:

```
cd /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel/ && \
   make deinstall install clean
```

And when that didn't work, I found something in the sticky:
Added to /boot/loader.conf

```
agp_load="YES"
```
A reboot later the graphics card worked perfectly. My benchmark is how many fps I get in AssaultCube :e and it's working better than I'm used to. Much better!

But only when I play as root. Somehow the driver(?) doesn't get picked up when I xinit as user.


Note the difference:

AC log when run as root:

```
init: sdl
init: net
init: world
init: video: sdl
init: video: mode
init: video: misc
init: gl
Renderer: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 965GM 20090326 2009Q1 RC2 x86/MMX/SSE2 (Tungsten Graphics, Inc)
Driver: 2.0 Mesa 7.4
init: console
init: sound
Sound:  / Software (OpenAL Community)
Driver: 1.1
init: cfg
init: models
init: docs
init: localconnect
```


AC log when run as user:

```
init: sdl
init: net
init: world
init: video: sdl
init: video: mode
init: video: misc
init: gl
Renderer: Software Rasterizer (Mesa Project)
Driver: 2.1 Mesa 7.4
init: console
init: sound
fcntl: Device not configured
Sound:  / Software (OpenAL Community)
Driver: 1.1
init: cfg
init: models
init: docs
init: localconnect
```



Have I overlooked something? Both root and user accounts have the same .xinitrc

```
exec /usr/local/bin/startkde
```
Both have read permissions on /etc/X11/xorg.conf, so I'm not sure why the driver doesn't get picked up under the user account.


----------



## crsd (Nov 13, 2009)

Try adding to xorg.conf:

```
Section "DRI"
	Mode 666
EndSection
```


----------



## wlohman (Nov 13, 2009)

It didn't work the first time, but I found out quickly why:


```
Section "DRI"
	Mode 0666
EndSection
```


So thank you very much for setting me on the right track. It works perfectly now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 13, 2009)

Now stop using root for X immediately


----------



## wlohman (Nov 13, 2009)

&quot said:
			
		

> Now stop using root for X immediately


Thank you, yes. I was very uncomfortable with that. 


btw. I'm looking for a way to mark my thread as solved, but it appears I'm not allowed to edit my posts (yet, I suppose?). It's not important I guess, just a good habit


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 13, 2009)

You get more options after 10 posts && 10 days of membership.


----------

